# What's up with Crisco?



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

I see a lot of ladies on the board use crisco. What do you use it for? How safe is that?

I would think lard would clog your pores but thats just my thought. I don't really know. Please enlighten me


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

hmmm maybe they r putting it on the hair and not on scalp... i would like to know too.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 4, 2010)

belldandy said:


> hmmm maybe they r putting it on the hair and not on scalp... i would like to know too.



Yeah, using it to seal the hair or the ends most likely


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)




----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 4, 2010)

lard is pig fat, crisco does not contain lard 

  crisco oil is made from soybean oil and i have seen cotton seed oil on the ingredient list before too

  crisco shortening is made from soybean oil, and hydrogenated palm oil 


        as for clogging pores, anything comedogenic has the ability to clog pores, even natural oils and butters  this is not directed at you op but there seems to be a misconception among some people on this board that only synthetic ingredients, mineral oil and silicons are the only items that can cause build up or clog pores.  Anything we use in our hair has the potential to cause build up or clog pores, including natural oils(castor oil causes build up for some people), butters(shea and cocoa butters cause build up problems for some), conditioners, shampoos, styling gels, and other products.


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2010)

I wondered this too after seeing it in someone's signature yesterday afternoon.
ETA: I found this thread here re:Crisco http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=103776&highlight=crisco

hths,
tishee


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 4, 2010)

belldandy said:


> hmmm maybe they r putting it on the hair and not on scalp... i would like to know too.



  crisco is safe to use on the skin,  many people use it for their eczema.  Crisco is a vegetable oil so I'm sure it is safe to use on the scalp.


----------



## Vshanell (May 4, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> *crisco is safe to use on the skin,  many people use it for their eczema.*  Crisco is a vegetable oil so I'm sure it is safe to use on the scalp.



Yes they do.  I've heard it's very effective for eczema.

As for the hair.  Some ladies use it like a grease to seal in moisture or just on their ends.  I don't think it's being used on the scalp.  It's just as effective of a sealant as anything else.

Ingredients:

SOYBEAN OIL, FULLY HYDROGENATED PALM OIL, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED PALM AND SOYBEAN OILS, MONO AND DIGLYCERIDES, TBHQ AND CITRIC ACID (ANTIOXIDANTS).


----------



## LilMissRed (May 4, 2010)

when I 1st decided to 'wear my hair' I'd read on another board that ladies were using Crisco.. so I ran out and bought some... Its still sitting under my bathroom cabinet tho  .. I tried it 1x and wasnt impressed.. maybe I'll revisit, but I had no idea it could be used for eczema too!! MY dd suffers bigtime.. maybe I'll pull it out and let her try it on her skin to see how that goes


----------



## Solitude (May 4, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> lard is pig fat, crisco does not contain lard
> 
> crisco oil is made from soybean oil and i have seen cotton seed oil on the ingredient list before too
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you for this.


----------



## Tee (May 4, 2010)

I don't use it and didnt know it was the 'happening' thing right now.  But it is great on eczema.  A saw the amazing _night and day_ difference it made on a baby's skin.  The mom couldn't find anything and had every cream the dr could prescribe yet it was Crisco that did the job.  Tyra Banks use it on her elbows.  Just didn't know people were putting it on the hair.


----------



## dlewis (May 4, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> *crisco is safe to use on the skin,  many people use it for their eczema*.  Crisco is a vegetable oil so I'm sure it is safe to use on the scalp.



I started using it for this reason.  Recently started using it on my face and I LOVE IT.  I may age gracefully after all.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

hhmmmm yall have given me something to think about. I may add this to my lotion mix


----------



## Guitarhero (May 4, 2010)

I know of a pediatrician with children who was trying to find an expensive and effective treatment for winter dry skin and came up with Crisco.  I also know Black women in age who have used it for decades as a face cream and they are wrinkle-free, soft and supple.  It's great in the winter.  I didn't know people used it on their hair.


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

so i can mix crisco with my oils ? oh lawd, now its all over. i am on my way to acme


----------



## charmtreese (May 4, 2010)

I use it plain on my ends and my hair loves it!!!!! I even mix it with other oils, eo's and sulfur and use it on my scalp!!! It has been working well for me and it is the only product I used last week other than my morrocan glimmer spray between washes! So far Im amazed at how crisco was able to keep my hair moisturized for an entire week without having to use any other products.  I'm still in the experimental phase with using crisco, but so far Im really impressed!


----------



## dlewis (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to try it on my hair.  Just think a cheap and natural product I can use on my eczema, face and hair.  I could save a bunch of money.

I recieved more compliments of my skin since using this and before people were saying how much older I looked, grief had aged me 10-15 years.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

this is getting added to my lotion mix.. im serious too.. i love you guys


----------



## afrikurl (May 4, 2010)

As mentioned earlier, Crisco is just hydrogenated vegetable oil. Please don't eat it but it's the same as some of the butters that people buy online like olive butter and avocado butter. They are oils that have been hydrogenated. (Hydrogen has been added to them)  I have never bought plain crisco but I have really been pondering it lately. A long time ago I bought hairveda's green tea hair and body butter.  Crisco or hydrogenated vegetable oil is one of the main ingredients.My DD's hair loves it. I used it on her hair wet or dry sometimes and it does helt to make it soft.  

Now I didn't know that it had palm oil and anti oxidants. Dlewis that may be whay your skin is gleaming. I may purchase this sooner rather than later.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

WHO would have thunk it!?!?!?
hmmm but now I know


----------



## Filmatic (May 4, 2010)

Last year I asked people about it http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=411758&highlight=crisco

and folks acted like I had lost my mind 


I use it as a sealant and as lotion. As a sealant I mix it with a little olive oil and coconut oil. As a lotion, I mix it with shea butter and coconut oil. My hair loves it so I haven't changed it since I started using it. 

My skin is also softer and less dry because of it.


----------



## BlaqBella (May 4, 2010)

My mother's (ace/good friend); her daughter was in town visiting several years back and her hair was bsl-mbl (if i'm remembering right) she said she used crisco to get there. Of course i didn't want to believe her...but it was very soft and healthy looking.


----------



## Filmatic (May 4, 2010)

BlaqBella said:


> My mother's (ace/good friend); her daughter was in town visiting several years back and her hair was bsl-mbl (if i'm remembering right) she said she used crisco to get there. Of course i didn't want to believe her...but it was very soft and healthy looking.



My fam and friend didn't want to believe me either but when they touched my hair they couldn't stop. That stuff can keep my hair soft for days without a retouch. It also helped me with SSKs.


----------



## charmtreese (May 4, 2010)

Filmatic said:


> My fam and friend didn't want to believe me either but when they touched my hair they couldn't stop. *That stuff can keep my hair soft for days without a retouch*. It also helped me with SSKs.



This is why I have fallen so hard for it!!! I mix mine with JBCO & walnut oil. I read your old posts about cris thats what made me decide to give it a try!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> This is why I have fallen so hard for it!!! I mix mine with JBCO & walnut oil. I read your old posts about cris thats what made me decide to give it a try!!!


Does it leave your hair smelling funny?


----------



## dlewis (May 4, 2010)

It doesn't leave my skin smelling funny.  It has no smell at all.


----------



## charmtreese (May 4, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Does it leave your hair smelling funny?



Nope, no smell at all!!!!


----------



## mscocoface (May 4, 2010)

My skin now that it is soooo much older tends to dry out really bad.  I am going to try this since I run out of my shea aloe butter which I would get from soapersupplies.

Will be back with results today and let you all know what I think right after my shower.


----------



## LilMissRed (May 4, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Does it leave your hair smelling funny?


 

just make sure u dont get the 'butter flavor' and u shud be good I think


----------



## mscocoface (May 4, 2010)

I just tried this from head to toe.  I did a cowash and put in on my ends so I will let you know how that feels tomorrow.

As for the rest of my skin.  This is the first time in a looong time I did not have to put lotion on TWICE on my hands!

I think I am going to add one of parma violet carrier oils just to give it a hint of a scent.

This is a keeper so far.  I can now scratch ordering shae aloe butter from my list now.


----------



## dlewis (May 4, 2010)

I'm glad you like it.  I LOVE IT!!

In a couple of months I want to intro it to my daughter.  I waiting to be sure I don't explode, breakout or something first.


----------



## La Colocha (May 4, 2010)

I would like to try this just to see, a small amount. If your crisco smells its rancid. I cook with it and it has no smell.


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> This is why I have fallen so hard for it!!! I mix mine with JBCO & walnut oil. I read your old posts about cris thats what made me decide to give it a try!!!



Sigh.  I am going to have to try this.  I know if your hair likes it, my hair will as well.

*CRISCO!!!!*   DH is really going to think that I am off my rocker!


----------



## coripixie (May 4, 2010)

I used to use Crisco on my hair to seal while deep conditioning. It always left my hair super soft, but slightly oily. I also used it on my ends while twisting for a twist out/bantu knot out. I love the way it made my hair feel. Not sure why I stopped using it...

The thing I really really really love Crisco for is my skin. I live in New England and in the winter, I get craaazy dry skin and itchy skin--so bad that I have a few scars from scratching my legs. This winter, I decided I was going to give up lotion and only use Crisco. OMG what an amazing difference!! My skin is insanely soft and smooth all of the time. I never use lotion anymore and my skin is never ashy.

I think the important thing is you have to use it on your skin fresh out of the shower while you are still wet or damp. For me, this was also true with my hair. I didn't like Crisco on dry hair.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm...:scratchch So many ideas are popping into my head..
I can mix it with some shea butter,oils and EO's...hmm.. This seems like such a good idea  I think I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## coripixie (May 4, 2010)

mscocoface said:


> This is a keeper so far.  I can now scratch ordering shae aloe butter from my list now.



That's what I like about it! I don't have to pay shipping for it and it's cheap and longlasting.


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (May 4, 2010)

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!! I DON"T need another product!!! I guess if it doesn't work, I can fry up some wings with the rest!! I can't say that for half my stash under the cabinet. Kroger, here I come!


----------



## Lola Laughs (May 4, 2010)

I made a pre-poo with half crisco, half coconut oil.  Detangling was easier and my hair was MUCH softer.  
However the tree hugger in me won out, and i stopped using because of the palm oil and its carbon footprint erplexed


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

mscocoface said:


> I just tried this from head to toe.  I did a cowash and put in on my ends so I will let you know how that feels tomorrow.
> 
> As for the rest of my skin.  This is the first time in a looong time I did not have to put lotion on TWICE on my hands!
> 
> ...


I was just thinking i need to get somethin to add scent. Where can i find that?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> I made a pre-poo with half crisco, half coconut oil.  Detangling was easier and my hair was MUCH softer.
> However the tree hugger in me won out, and i stopped using because of the palm oil and its carbon footprint erplexed


Damn nah i gotta try this when i straighten my hair... HMMMM if the key is dc'ing moisture, then umm i think crisco just MIGHT be the answer to our problems yall! How much is it again? I havent bought it in sooooo long.


----------



## NIN4eva (May 4, 2010)

What's the situation regarding clogging pores from using this stuff? It's mostly hydrogenated so I'd imagine it's probably not going to make your body very happy in the long run. 

Now, I'm obviously not a stickler about ingredients or their environmental consequences so I don't want to come off as a hypocrite, but this just does not seem like a good idea ya'll.  Here's something I just dug up on online...

I just found this on another food forum...dated Aug 14, 2008
If you look at the ingredients in Crisco you'll notice that it now contains fully hydrogenated cotten seed oil. Sheep in India fed cotton seed oil died. Every single one of them. Heavy metal pesticides and toxic fertilizers are used in growing cotton as it isnt a food product...till now. Please people check your labels on your products you use consistantly, as many now contain lethal cotton seed oil. Fruit snacks, dessert cakes from a little girl named company, crisco and the list goes on and on. Peanut butter, most every brand.

They could've updated the ingredients since then. I couldn't find any on their website.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 4, 2010)

My mom used to press my hair with it. I think she still uses it to this day.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My mom used to press my hair with it. I think she still uses it to this day.


wow........


----------



## Filmatic (May 4, 2010)

I looked at my can. I don't see cottonseed oil, only palm oil and soybean oil. 

For fragrance I have added a little body spray I had or you can try essential oils like jasmine.


----------



## Spring (May 4, 2010)

I've noticed that crisco is very moisturizing to my hair, so much so, that it was hard to straighten my hair (with a pressing comb) after using crisco when I was natural.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 4, 2010)

Hmm...Crisco. I think my hair would like that. My hair likes Hellman's mayonnaise, and the main oil in that is soybean oil, the same oil that's in crisco. How do you ladies use it? As a deep treatment?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

Im thinking about DCing with it, clarifying, then straightening


----------



## Lucie (May 4, 2010)

I don't know what's worse? Me, thinking you all are crazy? Or me, knowing I am going to buy some Crisco tomorrow for the first time in my life?


----------



## cutenss (May 5, 2010)

Filmatic said:


> My fam and friend didn't want to believe me either but when they touched my hair they couldn't stop. That stuff can keep my hair soft for days without a retouch. *It also helped me with SSKs*.


 
This part got my attention.  Being natural, these are the ememy.  I don't like them   So would you use this on just washed hair, or after it has dried?


----------



## imaccami (May 5, 2010)

I want to try it on my skin. It doesn't leave you greasy or oily? It doesn't come off on your clothes? I'm going to buy some and try it, but not on my face and not on my hair.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 5, 2010)

then what are you going to try it on?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> wow........



my hair was always soft and pretty when she was done.


----------



## hopeful (May 5, 2010)

Are you ladies using the shortening or the oil?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 5, 2010)

the shortening


----------



## dlewis (May 5, 2010)

imaccami said:


> I want to try it on my skin. It doesn't leave you greasy or oily? It doesn't come off on your clothes? I'm going to buy some and try it, but not on my skin and not on my hair.



It doesn't stain and leave my skin greasy.  I guess if you use alot of it, maybe.


----------



## dlewis (May 5, 2010)

hopeful said:


> Are you ladies using the shortening or the oil?



Hi Hopeful 

I use the shortening.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if my post count for anything but I have heard of crisco being used on hair. I have never used crisco, probably never will since I use very little oil, but I do however remember growing up a girl from my grade school class used to use crisco on her hair and she was taunted by other kids...mainly guys(immature) because she used (in their opinion) too much. She didn't have much when it came to taking care of her self(strung out mom) but she would grab that crisco and slap it on her natural hair. I guess she knew what'll work even at a young age. I think had she knew to use it sparingly, the guys would have left her alone. She was a nice girl and did the best she could with herself.


----------



## mscocoface (May 5, 2010)

The carrier oils you can get at many stores.

I got my parma violet from online.  You can pick up carrier oils in places like Trader Joes, Wholefoods, Henry's, etc. 

I am not sure what you are around.  Also online stores.

Soapersupplies
From Nature With Love

Those two are some of my favorites.

As for having oily skin it is the same as when I use coconut oil or any other oil.  It didn't leave an oily feeling or marks on my clothes.

I am using the shortening but what I have done is placed in one of my empty container jars with a twist lid so I can leave it on the counter and not that large bucket or even the smaller bucket container you get from the store.

I bought my empty containers from online but you can pick them up from Sally's or even the drugstore where you pick up travel containers for make up or creams you want to take with you while traveling.

It is multi purpose like coconut and olive oil, so it will be a keeper for me unless I see anything that says the ingredients have changed which may be harmful.


----------



## hopeful (May 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> the shortening





dlewis said:


> Hi Hopeful
> 
> I use the shortening.



Thanks ladies!  I'm going to pick some up today.


----------



## imaccami (May 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> then what are you going to try it on?


 
lol. I meant not on my face and not on my hair.


----------



## Filmatic (May 5, 2010)

cutenss said:


> This part got my attention.  Being natural, these are the ememy.  I don't like them   So would you use this on just washed hair, or after it has dried?



For SSKs I do it after a CW. I seal my from 2 inchs up from my ends all the way down with it after I put on my leave in. You may have to do a trial to see if it needs another oil added bc it's thick.


----------



## hopeful (May 5, 2010)

imaccami said:


> lol. I meant not on my face and not on my hair.



You are planning to use on your body?  But not you face or hair, right?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 5, 2010)

so i went and bought a hug tub of crisco and i haven't cracked it open yet. It was like 4.52 at walmart. Ill let yall know how it goes


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

Im going to try this tonight. I mixed some with jbco, ylang ylang and vanilla scent.


----------



## Rei (May 8, 2010)

I've been using crisco on my skin since I was a little girl. (not on my face, but on my body), I think its funny that so many people here haven't heard of this! My family uses it almost exclusively for skincare, that none of us have ever used it for cooking  it never had a wtf factor for skincare for me. I've never heard of it used on hair before, but if people seal with vaseline, I don't see a huge amount of difference. Folk look at me strange for putting olive oil on my hair, so *shrugs*. I've been having a problem with ssk's lately, I might try this on my hair sometime.


----------



## A.Marie (May 8, 2010)

Rei said:


> I've been using* crisco on my skin since I was a little girl. (not on my face, but on my body), I think its funny that so many people here haven't heard of this! My family uses it almost exclusively for skincare, *that none of us have ever used it for cooking  it never had a wtf factor for skincare for me. I've never heard of it used on hair before, but if people seal with vaseline, I don't see a huge amount of difference. Folk look at me strange for putting olive oil on my hair, so *shrugs*. I've been having a problem with ssk's lately, I might try this on my hair sometime.



My grandmother used to grease us down with Crisco when we were little. She would massage it into our skin after our nightly bath.  I need to revisit those old remedies.


----------



## A.Marie (May 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I started using it for this reason.  Recently started using it on my face and I LOVE IT.  I may age gracefully after all.



Ummmm, I think I will do my Queen Helene scrub and moisturize with some Crisco. Let me get my individual stick out of the pantry.  Will it scorch your skin in this hot weather? Are you only using it at night?


----------



## metro_qt (May 8, 2010)

I wish you all had told me this YEARS ago!!! To know it's an effective eczema cure?! GUYS!!!!!
lol.
Thank you all, i'm going to buy and try this tonight!


----------



## Sianna (May 8, 2010)

Crisco?! I never would have thought of that!! This thread is awesome!

Definitely going to have to give this one a try!! It's less expensive and more easily accessible than raw coconut oil, so I really have nothing to loose. I think I'll whip mine with some shea butter for my skin as my hair doesn't seem to like shea butter. 

For my hair, I don't know that I'll mix it with anything just yet. I'll have to wait and see... :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

I'm not evennnn gon' tell ya'll how much $$$$ I spent last year looking for the 'perfect' butter to moisturize my hair during the Winter Months.....

When everything I needed to keep my hair in tip-top shape was right in Aisle 13!

This Fall/Winter, Crisco will definitely be my Hair moisturizer of 'Choice'.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## PatTodd (May 9, 2010)

I used to swear by Crisco for my hair a couple of years ago.  Eventually I stopped and I use shea butter now, but I loved-ded my Crisco when I used it.


----------



## godzooki (May 9, 2010)

Okay, Crisco users, do you keep yours in the fridge or at room temp? I just found a stick in my pantry and I'm trying it on both my ends and my skin. I love that there is no smell at all and so far I love how my skin (especially my tattoo) is responding to it. If it can handle the super dry skin of my tattoo, it's a winner! Don't know about my hair yet, because it's still slightly damp from washing so I'll have to wait until morning to see the results.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 10, 2010)

I mixed some crisco with some shea butter (equal parts) and whipped it up....! Used some on my 4 yo's hair, with beautiful reaults. very soft and moisturized. Even my 11 yo (who hates all things shea related) couldn't keep her finger's out of it. I'm liking it for skin and hair (added some scented oil ).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 10, 2010)

godzooki said:


> Okay, Crisco users, do you keep yours in the fridge or at room temp?



Room temp.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

I have used it and love crisco to seal in the moisture. I stopped using it a few weeks ago but will start again. It sealed in the moisture so much i had to let my hair dry out for a few days(think i used too much) a little bit and i mean a little goes a long way.


----------



## Rei (May 23, 2010)

I tried crisco for my hair and it just made my ends bone dry. and I even put it on damp hair after my leavein...I think i'm hopping off this wagon.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 23, 2010)

I use organic "crisco" it is actually by spectrum and it is mechanically pressed organic palm oil. It helps to keep the moisture in. I use it on my skin after putting on lotion, haven't used it on my hair yet. Keeps me ash free daily and I live in dry place.


----------



## belldandy (May 23, 2010)

A.Marie said:


> Ummmm, I think I will do my Queen Helene scrub and moisturize with some Crisco. Let me get my individual stick out of the pantry.  Will it scorch your skin in this hot weather? Are you only using it at night?


 

Ummm lady why do u have that cake in your siggy????
That's not right. It looks so good and I will never have any of it.
 


But on another note, did you guys say that crisco helps prevent SSK? if so, i wonder how it does that?


----------



## Tiye (May 23, 2010)

I remember in high school some of the older girls were on a natural beauty kick and so they stopped using store bought lotions and creams and were using things like fresh fruit and milk masks, baking soda cleanser and for moisturizer they were using margarine which is basically crisco with yellow food coloring and a flavoring agent. They did have extremely clear skin as a result. I've never used crisco or margarine for cosmetic purposes myself and these days I always have plenty of shea butter, and cocoa butter, etc., in stock - so I don't feel the need for it. For my school mates back in the day however - we did not have shea butter and the hydrogenated veggie oil was a lot better than the cheapie mineral oil based products that everyone used at the time. Many high end styling products use hydrogenated vegetable oil rather than petrolatum and I'm sure it's fine as a base to blend with other carrier and essential oils.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

i'm not sure about putting this on my hair as it just seems to be too heavy... but i think i want to try it for my skin.  

after you slather it on after your shower, do you feel at all sticky?  like for instance, i have dogs, and certain products are too sticky so when my dogs walk past me and brush up against me it would leave a furry patch lmao.  and this was wwwaaayyyy after applying it lol.  is it like putting on vaseline???


----------



## Filmatic (May 23, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm not sure about putting this on my hair as it just seems to be too heavy... but i think i want to try it for my skin.
> 
> after you slather it on after your shower, do you feel at all sticky?  like for instance, i have dogs, and certain products are too sticky so when my dogs walk past me and brush up against me it would leave a furry patch lmao.  and this was wwwaaayyyy after applying it lol.  is it like putting on vaseline???




It is thick but it is less sticky and faster drying when I mix it with coconut oil/shea butter.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm not sure about putting this on my hair as it just seems to be too heavy... but i think i want to try it for my skin.
> 
> after you slather it on after your shower, do you feel at all sticky?  like for instance, i have dogs, and certain products are too sticky so when my dogs walk past me and brush up against me it would leave a furry patch lmao.  and this was wwwaaayyyy after applying it lol.  is it like putting on vaseline???


I was fine as far as my skin. It did weigh my hair down but i don't have a problem with that when im just wearing it curly


----------



## natura87 (May 24, 2010)

I used it for twists and took them out the day after (yesterday). My twist out was huge and the puff I am wearing today as a result of that twistout still is. My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## hopeful (May 28, 2010)

Well I've been using it on my face once a day for a couple weeks, usually at night because during the day I have to focus on a moistuizer with sunscreen when I'm out during the day--the California sun is a beast for my light, 40+ year old skin, but anyways, y'all this stuff is the truth.  I am seeing a remarkable difference.

I was really starting to show my age in my face, one of my biggest fears as a lighter skinned african-american woman.  I remember as a little girl seeing pretty lighter skinned women literally break at 45-50.  I think this and sunscreen and eyecreams will be my secret weapons.  Crisco will go down as one of my top three LHCF finds, right along with creme of nature ultra moisturizing poo and s-curl.


----------



## lisabrown070109 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, I've been using it for a few weeks now and I would never buy any other moisturizer..I mix it with coconut oil and a little castor oil...Use it nightly to put my twist up to sleep in...Take them out in the morning for a fabulous twist out and curly fro...also use it weekly with my leave in conditioner....don't knock it till you try it..It works great, IMO...


----------



## cltsassy (Jun 10, 2010)

I have thick 4b hair that can be extrememly dry and feel like straw.  After reading this thread, I decided that it couldn't hurt to try this.  I bought a small can of Crisco and small bottles of Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil and Tea Tree Oil.  I mixed these three together and put on my hair after washing it and sat under a hood dryer with my hair wrapped in Saran Wrap for about 45 minutes to an hour.  When I got in the shower to rinse my hair, the comb glided through it like butter.  Even now, about a week and a half later, my hair is still moisturized and my ends feel wonderful.  Also, m,y hair has shed a lot less than it had been.  THis is definitely a keeper for me and so much less expensive than products that don't even work half as good.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

I picked up some Crisco after reading this thread a while back. I was surprised that it wasn't greasy and seamed dry to the touch while still feeling moist (does that make sense?). But, uh...I'm gonna pass on using it on my hair. It makes my airdried hair feel stiff...dare I say crispy (keep thinking of fried chicken. ). I guess stiff shouldn't be a problem if I'm bunning but, nah. I don't like it. Into the kitchen pantry it went.


----------



## A.Marie (Aug 7, 2010)

I came back to give my review on Crisco. I have been using it on my face as a night time moisturizer since the end of June. Let me just say that I am sold on it. My skin looks fabulous.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been using this mixed with condish for my natural hair-

FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!

My hair is soft, curly, shiny-

I am TOO happy with CRISCO!!!

Got my mom hooked on it as well!

I think I may start using it as a face/body moisturizer as well.

And to think, I BALKED at this idea at first-
SHAME ON ME!!!


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Aug 8, 2010)

Crisco Oil ... you ladies sure are resourceful


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 8, 2010)

AKA-Tude said:


> I have been using this mixed with condish for my natural hair-
> 
> FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


dont feel bad.. i did too


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 9, 2010)

My mommy's dermatologist told her to use crisco on her skin because in the winter her skin would get so dry it would crack and bleed...crisco worked better than all those expensive creams. I'm sure it would work great for sealing moisture into the hair.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 9, 2010)

A.Marie said:


> I came back to give my review on Crisco. I have been using it on my face as a night time moisturizer since the end of June. Let me just say that I am sold on it. My skin looks fabulous.



  Still using on my face as a nightly moisturizer and I am so pleased.  It's been almost three months now and my skin continues to improve: more supple, younger looking, dark circles under my eyes pretty much gone.  I still prefer other things for my hair though.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I may try this for my skin lol.
Ok, read some more and I'm going to get a small bottle from the market for my skin. How is this different from say, vegetable oil though? Why would Crisco be more beneficial? Wait, is Crisco in a bottle or is it a solid? I've never used it for anything before, I use vegetable oil for everything.......


----------



## hopeful (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a solid.  Not sure of the difference, but ladies on here said they were using the shortening so I went with that.


----------



## Hysi (Aug 9, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I started using it for this reason. Recently started using it on my face and I LOVE IT. I may age gracefully after all.


 

One of my neighbors,a lil ole lady who is white (no pun) swears by crisco for the face. I swear her skin looks like porcelin- absolutely beautiful and she does not look her age; she looks better than her daughter and granddaughter, and we know caucasians "appear" to age faster and I was highly impressed and I'm an Aesthetician &NC. I forgot all about that so I think I will incorporate it into my skin regimen.

PS- Don't tell nobody, lol


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 21, 2010)

bumping for anybody in need of this thread


----------



## nzeee (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks chicas! i'm about to run out and buy me some. my skin and hair in winter are like foreign beasts who visit annually just to laugh at me. in summer my skin is beautiful (i'm a little vein) in winter oh my god! it's so rough and dry and itchy; i scratch till i bleed. and if it's good for my skin, it must be good for my hairs (not my scalp tho, nothing goes on my scalp). can't wait to try!


----------



## RUBY (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread to hear more updates and feedback from those using crisco.


----------



## DrC (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^ I use Crisco on my ends for a sealant and it works great for me


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 9, 2010)

I still use it.. its a staple especially on my skin and my sisters hair


----------



## Coffee (Dec 9, 2010)

I use the liquid crisco oil too. It's only Soybean oil and soybean oil is great for your hair!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 9, 2010)

I love Crisco for flat ironing, I don't think I'll use anything else.  It gives the sleekiest, most moisturized press---coconut oil and jojoba oil doesn't give the same results, but I still use them for my scalp and to moisturize nightly after I flat iron.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 9, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I love Crisco for flat ironing, I don't think I'll use anything else.  It gives the sleekiest, most moisturized press---coconut oil and jojoba oil doesn't give the same results, but I still use them for my scalp and to moisturize nightly after I flat iron.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm gonna have to try this out for my eczema. Maybe mix it with some shea butter.


----------



## Sianna (Dec 9, 2010)

I hopped on the Crisco bandwagon about a month ago! I use it to seal mine and my daughter's ends!  I mixed it with some walnut and olive oils! I blended it all together and put it in an empty Eco Styler gel container. That and CFCG keep our hair buttery soft and deliciously moisturized! 

I was thinking about mixing it with some shea butter and using it for my skin... :scratchch


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 10, 2010)

Bumping.....


----------



## DrC (Dec 10, 2010)

Sianna said:


> I hopped on the Crisco bandwagon about a month ago! I use it to seal mine and my daughter's ends!  I mixed it with some walnut and olive oils! I blended it all together and put it in an empty Eco Styler gel container. That and CFCG keep our hair buttery soft and deliciously moisturized!
> 
> I was thinking about mixing it with some shea butter and using it for my skin... :scratchch



Hey girl, how are you??
Saw your pics and your fro looks great!!
Oh walnut oil, I need to try that. Did you buy yours online or at a store??


----------



## Sianna (Dec 10, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> Hey girl, how are you??
> Saw your pics and your fro looks great!!
> Oh walnut oil, I need to try that. Did you buy yours online or at a store??



Thanks lady!! 

I got both the Crisco and the walnut oil locally. At the Giant Eagle grocery store in fact!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 10, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


>


 

Your video is what made me try Crisco oil MyAngelEyez and I've been using it on both my DDs hair and my own every since--it's perfect for flat ironing and it holds so well and really make the hair sleek and silky--thank you


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 10, 2010)

I need to try this for pressing as my hair quickly reverts with serum.  Thankfully, I can get it over here. Will pop in a few weeks time with feedback.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 10, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Your video is what made me try Crisco oil MyAngelEyez and I've been using it on both my DDs hair and my own every since--it's perfect for flat ironing and it holds so well and really make the hair sleek and silky--thank you


 Me too I was just about to thank MyAngelEyez for that video.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 10, 2010)

I just don't want to break out. But I'll try it on my skin...
anyone breaking out on their face yet?


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, can someone elaborate on how they're using this for natural presses??? Please and thank you.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 10, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> I just don't want to break out. But I'll try it on my skin...
> anyone breaking out on their face yet?




Not at all and i use it on my face daily.. my skin looks great!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 10, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Not at all and i use it on my face daily.. my skin looks great!


 
I have really sensitive skin, but I'm gonna try it. It will be a lot cheaper than Cetaphil.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow!! I read all the posts on this thread and have never tried Crisco for anything but baking.  I have some in my pantry and will apply to my feet tonight and cover with socks and check out the results in the morning. I will also apply to my face before I go to bed.  I am excited to see the results.  This is a great tip~


----------



## Freespirit02 (Dec 11, 2010)

So i tried crisco yesterday after my shower..The next day..my skin was STILL soft. I also used it to seal my hair yesterday..and my hair is STILL soft..i'm sold! With crisco and castor oil..I should achieve my goal in no time..


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 11, 2010)

I have also used crisco to seal my ends.  I like it.  It's not heavy and it's cheap.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 11, 2010)

infojunkie said:


> Wow, can someone elaborate on how they're using this for natural presses??? Please and thank you.


 
You mean for flat ironing or straightening natural hair?

If so, you use the crisco just like you would a hair grease--detangle a small section of the hair, put the crisco on (it melts right into the hair), then press or flat iron as usual.  Be careful not to use to much or it will sizzle.  No serum, hair grease or other oil has produced the results I get when I use crisco oil on me and my both my DD's hair.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 11, 2010)

My results from using Crisco last night on my hands, feet and face was wonderful.  My skin is very soft and not greasy at all.  Very moisturizing without a greasy look.  My Crisco has moved from the pantry to my bathroom permanently.  I will seal my ends with it tonight.  This was a great tip~


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 12, 2010)

Yea I got some Crisco tonight.

I spooned a bit into an empty glass jar.  Can't have the tub of Crisco sitting on my dresser LOL.  Anyways I tried some on my hands and it absorbed well.  Crisco looks different from what I remember.  It really looks like a whipped body butter.  Can't wait to try it on my body.


----------



## aleemah (Dec 12, 2010)

i dont know why I think of fried chicken when i think of crisco but yea I have some of that too and i like it for a sealant  never tried it as a body butter. you have to let me know how that work out for you. Maybe I will try it as well and even add some lavender for a nice scent


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 12, 2010)

I went and bought some Crisco to use on my skin and I have had very good results.  I have chronic eczema and extremely sensitive skin.  Most lotions/creams that I use really don't do anything.  I'm back dry and ashy within a couple of hours.  The Crisco keeps me soft all day.  I think I used a little too much today because I kept smelling a slight hint of what reminded me of my mom's fried chicken.  Anyhoo, I'm going to continue to use it.

Next I will be trying it on my hair.


----------



## georgia80 (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't  know that Crisco is such a multi-purpose product other than for cooking.  Crisco seems to benefit the hair, dry scaly feet, skin, make-up remover and many Gyn's recommend it to their patients as a excellent tried and true lubricant "down there".  I learn something every day.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 14, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Your video is what made me try Crisco oil MyAngelEyez and I've been using it on both my DDs hair and my own every since--it's perfect for flat ironing and it holds so well and really make the hair sleek and silky--thank you



You're welcome! Sometimes you gotta go old school, LOL, so I have to ultimately thank my momma for introducing me to crisco 25 years ago, .


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 15, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I love Crisco for flat ironing, I don't think I'll use anything else.  It gives the sleekiest, most moisturized press---coconut oil and jojoba oil doesn't give the same results, but I still use them for my scalp and to moisturize nightly after I flat iron.



I'm kind of confused. Is Crisco also used as a heat protectant? The oils aren't damaging (contributing to bubbles in the shaft) while flat ironing?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's my demo on using Crisco to straighten hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 15, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> I'm kind of confused. Is Crisco also used as a heat protectant? The oils aren't damaging (contributing to bubbles in the shaft) while flat ironing?



I use a heat protectant to blow dry prior to straightening with Crisco. However, my mother never did and our hair was fine. My 12 yo DD is natural and gets complete reversion when she washes her hair, no heat damage.


----------



## phillycocogirl (Apr 2, 2011)

Crisco is mostly soybean oil which is high on the ceramide oils list so it makes a lot of sense why so many ladies have been getting good results with it. It seals in the moisture in both your skin and hair. I've been using liquid soybean oil in my hair for the past week and my hair has never felt so soft and smooth. I will definately try Crisco soon.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump, I will start using this. I will definitley use it on my next flat iron at the end of the month. I'm sooooo excited.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 5, 2011)

Still using crisco to flat iron my hair and both my girls, and I have had no problems using it whatsoever.  It has worked for me


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

Used it over the weekend after I blow dried my hair. Hair was too big to bun and I wanted a sleek bun for church. I flat ironed with Crisco and now I can't keep my hands out of my hair. So soft and not greasy at all. 

Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!  I would never had thought to use this.  I will be adding this to the grocery list to use on my skin and hair.  Cool Beans!


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Dec 6, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Still using crisco to flat iron my hair and both my girls, and I have had no problems using it whatsoever.  It has worked for me




Hey pretty lady! I'm planning to do this tomorrow..I couldn't wait six months...lol. I will take pics.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 6, 2011)

infojunkie said:


> Used it over the weekend after I blow dried my hair. Hair was too big to bun and I wanted a sleek bun for church. I flat ironed with Crisco and now I can't keep my hands out of my hair. So soft and not greasy at all.
> 
> Thanks for the info ladies!


 
I love that it doesn't make the hair greasy--just sleek and shiny!!



Beautytalk69 said:


> Hey pretty lady! I'm planning to do this tomorrow..I couldn't wait six months...lol. I will take pics.


 

Can't wait to see your results Beautytalk69!!


----------



## empressri (Dec 6, 2011)

I swear I'm about to get some shortening to flat iron my hair!!!

A million and one $20 products in my arsenal and the cheap stuff is working so wonderfully. Aint thank a mutha?


----------



## Hersheygurl (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to try this too next time I straighten. I haven't bought Crisco in ages. I will try some on my skin as well. I just love multi-purpose products!!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 6, 2011)

I have friends who used crisco for twist outs and simply for sealing and as a leave in... I'm quite interested in trying its effects.


----------



## AlekHidell (Dec 6, 2011)

So I stalked this thread for months before trying this today. And I all I can say is _wow_. I used very little on small sections using a much lower temperature than I normally do . . .and not only was it easier overall to flat-iron, but so smooth and soft. Like someone said above, I can't stop touching my hair! I was sure it would be greasy or smelly, but nope. I'm just mad I waited so long to try it.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't have Crisco, but a HUGE tub of vegetable shortening in the fridge. I will use it the next I flat iron my hair.

*excited*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Crisco! Who knew? Getting some next time I go to the grocery store!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 6, 2011)

So, you all are using the shortening and not the oil? My eczema is terrible, and the creams to treat it can be expensive. If anybody has used both the shortening and the oil, which do you prefer? Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Crisco for the hair. Interesting....I might try it.


----------



## Lyric (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok im done spying on this thread  *runs to kitchen cabinet*


----------



## belletropjolie (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok so I got some Crisco tonight based SOLELY on this thread. Used it on my hair after I washed- I'm going to reserve judgment until my hair has fully dried. I also used it on my skin and I love the results. I love that my face still feels smooth hours after I used it.

Thank you Op!! This is a super helpful thread!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to see folks are still having good results with crisco as a creme press!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought some last night to try on my hair, and I want to use it on DS too for his eczema. I put some on my damp hair before I put my scarf on for bed. This morning my hair felt super soft and not greasy at all! It still feels soft now. I also tried it on my elbows and they feel great too! I went ahead and put some on DS's legs this morning. So far I really like it.

ETA: And it doesn't have a smell at all, so I like that too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why did I run out to Wally World this morning to pick up a can of Crisco?

Ya'll know good and well that I am a straight up PJ.

DARN YOU ALL!!!!

*stomps out of the thread*


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a tip for those wanting to enhance the scent. I get my scented oils from www.saveonscents.com and made my mixtures smell like tropical coconutty goodnesss. I'm pretty sure they have the name brand fragrances so if you want your "Crisco" hair butter to smell like Christian Dior or even Bath and Body works, you can. Just melt the crisco a bit so the fragrance oil incorporates well.


----------



## empressri (Dec 7, 2011)

speaking of crisco..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMCqpKLczMc

THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 7, 2011)

empressri said:


> speaking of crisco.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMCqpKLczMc
> 
> THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!!!!!


 
WHAT??!!??


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used crisco to flat iron my hair..and my hair looks wild and straight..lol. however it feels amazing. I was so surprised at how much my hair has grown..super happy. Anyway crisco is good stuff


----------



## CURLYCROWN (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Why did I run out to Wally World this morning to pick up a can of Crisco?
> 
> Ya'll know good and well that I am a straight up PJ.
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad. I went to wally world and bought some too!  LHCF is BAD for my pocketbook.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

@empressri, What the flagnog???!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Why did I run out to Wally World this morning to pick up a can of Crisco?
> 
> Ya'll know good and well that I am a straight up PJ.
> 
> ...


 


CURLYCROWN said:


> Don't feel bad. I went to wally world and bought some too! LHCF is BAD for my pocketbook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I don't have any issues with my Fantasia IC, but ~~HoneyComb~~ made me curious. SO....I WENT TO WALLY-WORLD THIS AFTERNOON! 

But....why was I mad that the Crisco was $5, when I've spent 10X that much on crappy hair products? lol

I'm straightening on Friday, I'll post a pic afterward.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

sipp100, I only paid $2 and some change for mine.  I bought the small can.


----------



## empressri (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @empressri, What the flagnog???!!!



Ms_CoCo37

I thought if I had to be traumatized, then everyone else had to be also!!!


----------



## kaytorry (Dec 7, 2011)

empressri said:


> speaking of crisco.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMCqpKLczMc
> 
> THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!!!!!



Ok, that's was scary!!


----------



## loved (Dec 7, 2011)

DD's pediatrician recommended it for eczema. I used to use it on her hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @sipp100, I only paid $2 and some change for mine. I bought the small can.


 
@Ms_CoCo37
I cain't do dat - I'm a product junkie. We gotta get the largest size of everythang - even Crisco


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

sipp100, you know I was eyeballing that big can so hard!  But I was trying to be good. 

You know I also had to mozey on over to the hair product aisle while I was there.  I keep telling myself not to go over there but...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37

I just rationalized it by saying I could scoop some out and put it in a container for flatironing hair and use the rest for cooking. 

Thing is, I don't fry food. I'll have to go to their website to see what else you can do with it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

sipp100, spoken like a true PJ!

You can bake with it, and some in the thread are using it as a moisturizer.  You could always slather yourself up with it like the lady in empressri 's video.

I still don't understand how that lady was able to do that.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @sipp100, spoken like a true PJ!
> 
> You can bake with it, and some in the thread are using it as a moisturizer. You could always slather yourself up with it like the lady in @empressri 's video.
> 
> I still don't understand how that lady was able to do that.


 
Ms_CoCo37

I just KNEW it was pure ratchetness, so I didn't click on it. Glad I didn't.


----------



## empressri (Dec 8, 2011)

Yo that ish made me put down the wrap I was eating and I was hungry!!

I was like what the flub kind of flubbery did I click on! One minute I was watching a darling little video of someone pressing their hair, then I saw crisco as a shampoo???

O.M.G.

THEN I saw someone wearing some leopard print thing and shaking her butt half nekked in her living room!! (this was a separate video).

I've been traumatizing and/or making folks laugh all day with the ratchetness I've found on YT. I sent SO everything


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 8, 2011)

empressri

You crazy (and a bad influence, lol), so I knew not to even peek!


----------



## empressri (Dec 8, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> empressri
> 
> You crazy (and a bad influence, lol), so I knew not to even peek!



sipp100 

Who me?? :fallenang


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to try this. I see that I posted in here more than a year ago but I never tried it . I'll begin by using a small amount before a rollerset than for sealing to see how I like it since I don't do full flat irons anymore (only roots). I'm also going to try it on my extremely dry winter skin. 
I'll report back after I food shop lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm lying to myself. I just know I'm going to pick some up tomorrow lol.


----------



## nicole625 (Dec 8, 2011)

Im going to try mixing glycerine with it for my skin.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm glad this thread got bumped back up because I forgot about crisco. I was using it for hair and skin for awhile and really liked it. I'm gonna get some fragrance oils to add to it. This is much cheaper than buying butters and stuff from the natural product vendors. I'd like to flat iron with it but I hardly ever flat iron so I'll try it for a silk wrap.


----------



## CURLYCROWN (Dec 8, 2011)

I love y'all ladies. Bought some crisco yesterday and tried it out today.  I can't believe it worked so well. My hair is NEVER this soft and shiny or straight when I flatiron it.  Thank you to whomever came up with this.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 16, 2011)

Crisco works for eczema? I had no idea.  I may have DH try this out for his skin.  Still not sure about using it for hair though despite the blinging results.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting but isn't Crisco an oil in solid form? Oil + heat = fried hair?? I'm curious to know, especially for those with 3b/c, fine textures.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 17, 2011)

*How Are The Natural Head Ladies Using Crisco? I Use No Heat On My Hair.*


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 17, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *How Are The Natural Head Ladies Using Crisco? I Use No Heat On My Hair.*




You can use it to seal in moisture for the length of your hair or just the ends.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 17, 2011)

naturallygoldie said:


> Interesting but isn't Crisco an oil in solid form? Oil + heat = fried hair?? I'm curious to know, especially for those with 3b/c, fine textures.


that's what i'd like to know. are any crisco users experiencing breakage/dryness later?


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 17, 2011)

naturallygoldie said:


> Interesting but isn't Crisco an oil in solid form? Oil + heat = fried hair?? I'm curious to know, especially for those with 3b/c, fine textures.


Interested in this as well.  I may use it to flat iron soon but I'm kinda worried because i have really fine hair and easily damaged.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought some today and I plan on using it when I straighten my hair


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 17, 2011)

Im sitting with protein dc right now. I put on a knit cap and went to Dollar General to get some. Im going to try this when I get ready to rollerset or flat iron.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S via LHCF app


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just used this stuff last night. empressri was right!! using this stuff helped me to get the best.blow dry and flat iron I've ever been able to do!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 17, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Just used this stuff last night. @empressri was right!! using this stuff helped me to get the best.blow dry and flat iron I've ever been able to do!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



How did you use it? On wet or dry hair?


----------



## empressri (Dec 17, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Just used this stuff last night. empressri was right!! using this stuff helped me to get the best.blow dry and flat iron I've ever been able to do!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



justicefighter1913 PITCHAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I might have used too much because it looks a little greasy


----------



## amwcah (Dec 17, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I think I might have used too much because it looks a little greasy


 
danigurl18

Did you watch empressi's vid?  She demonstrated how much to use.  She used just a swipe.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea I used a swipe but I think I might have to use even less than that.. I have thin  strands


----------



## empressri (Dec 18, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> Yea I used a swipe but I think I might have to use even less than that.. I have thin  strands



That's why I said half a swipe if you have fine hair


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> @justicefighter1913 PITCHAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

lol....I knew someone was call me out to post pics.  I will after I get these nasty ends trimmed...they look a hot mess, but thank you for doing that video.  I wasn't doing to try the Crisco at all, but I figured I'd give it a try.  I don't flat iron or blow dry much, but I'll definately be using Crisco whenever I do!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 18, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> How did you use it? On wet or dry hair?


 

I'm not quite sure, but using it on wet hair sound like a disaster and a half in the making...at least with my hair. With that being said, I used it just before I blowdried, so the ends of my hair were kind of wet, but not soaking wet.  I blowdried on low heat and still go great results!!! (surprisingly)  Then I used my Hana Elite on 370 (I used that thinking that the highest setting would burn my hair off....trust me, I was scared to use the Crisco...I couldn't bare the thought of hearing my hair crack, snap, and pop).  The 370 temp was perfect.  I did exactly what empressri did in her tutorial.  I used small sections and I did each piece twice.  I also should add that I used the comb chase method.  Normally, when I flat iron my hair,I use a spary on heat protectant and let me tell you, it doesn't even look like I did anything at all...


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 18, 2011)

I dug the jar out from the back of my cabinet and whipped it up really nicely with some grapeseed oil and the Shea Moisture Curl & Shine Milk, used it on the ends of damp hair and it's SOOOOO soft and smooth. I think I've found my lifetime sealant. Perfect because I've always preferred butters over oils for sealing, and Crisco has that lovely buttery, whippy, smoothie-like texture. I'm pretty sure it'll leave my hair moisturized until it's time to cowash again.


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Dec 18, 2011)

Last week when I straightened my hair, I used Crisco on one side & KeraCare Creme Press on the other and there was literally no difference. Actually, the Keracare was greasier & heavier, but looks-wise, it was the same.

That's probably because the KeraCare ingredients are in this order:
*Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil*,
castor oil, lanolin, water, dimethicone, polyglyceryl-3 disostearate, phenyl trimethicone, fragrance, sodium borate, imidazolidinyl urea, bht, methoparaben, propylparaben.

Unfortunately it was humid so neither did a great job of keeping my hair from frizzing, but I figure I can use Crisco with a frizz serum & I should be good to go.


----------



## empressri (Dec 18, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> I'm not quite sure, but using it on wet hair sound like a disaster and a half in the making...at least with my hair. With that being said, I used it just before I blowdried, so the ends of my hair were kind of wet, but not soaking wet.  I blowdried on low heat and still go great results!!! (surprisingly)  Then I used my Hana Elite on 370 (I used that thinking that the highest setting would burn my hair off....trust me, I was scared to use the Crisco...I couldn't bare the thought of hearing my hair crack, snap, and pop).  The 370 temp was perfect.  I did exactly what empressri did in her tutorial.  I used small sections and I did each piece twice.  I also should add that I used the comb chase method.  Normally, when I flat iron my hair,I use a spary on heat protectant and let me tell you, it doesn't even look like I did anything at all...



justicefighter1913

Funnily enough I heard nothing nor barely got any of the smoke that comes with flat ironing. Was your hair completely dry when you used the hana elite?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> @justicefighter1913
> 
> Funnily enough I heard nothing nor barely got any of the smoke that comes with flat ironing. Was your hair completely dry when you used the hana elite?


 

yup my hair was  completely dry by the time I used the flat iron.   I didn't hear any snapping in popping AT ALL, I was just afraid that I would.  That's why I was hesitant to try the Crisco in the first place.  I was surpised that  I didn't have to add any extra crisco to my hair when I flat ironed.  I just added the crisco ( a little bit), blowdried, and then flat ironed.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 18, 2011)

I tried Crisco a couple of days ago. It definitely allowed my hair to straighten more easily BUT I found it overly heavy and greasy. Kind of made my hair dull.
I also worry about using an oil ( if that's what it is?) to straighten because of cooking my hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 19, 2011)

NaturallyGraceful said:


> Last week when I straightened my hair, I used Crisco on one side & KeraCare Creme Press on the other and there was literally no difference. Actually, the Keracare was greasier & heavier, but looks-wise, it was the same.
> 
> That's probably because the KeraCare ingredients are in this order:
> *Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil*,
> ...



Interesting. And you're better off using the Crisco since it has no parabens (possible carcinogens) apart from the price difference.
I think I'm just going to use the Crisco as an ends moisturizer. Its too heavy for me as pressing agent.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Dec 19, 2011)

I used crisco to seal my ends after moisturizing && I can honestly say there's nothing like it !! My hair is fine & tends to tangle around itself with shrunken styles like the puff I've been rocking, but somehow this melted away the severe tangles; I'm no longer inadvertently tearing off hair while finger combing. && to top it off, my hair is super soft !!!!

Crisco is a keeper for my hair no doubt !!! Time will tell how well it works on my skin/face...


----------



## RUBY (Dec 20, 2011)

I've just ordered 2 tubs of crisco to try out. If it doesn't work on my hair then I'll use it on my body or to cook.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 20, 2011)

This stuff is awesome. Thanks for enlightening me on it. On Sunday, I did the best flat ironing I have ever done on my natural hair, and I have not needed to retouch it at all.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 22, 2011)

Blowdried with Crisco and IC Fantasia. Didn't use any extra when flatironing. It's a keeper!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I'll buy a small can the next time I go to the store.  Thanks!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm getting some crisco today to do my flat iron this weekend! So excited to see those results compared to my previous results from earlier this month.


----------



## foxee (Dec 23, 2011)

Crisco is the truth y'all!  I flat ironed my 4B hair over a week ago and the results were better than the professional flat iron job I had a few months ago.  It's definitely a keeper for sure.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys question I asked my mom to pick up some crisco and instead she came back with the great value brand trying to save a few bucks. Smh Will it work the same or should we go and get the real deal? Here are the ingredients




What do you ladies think? 
TIA

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## foxee (Dec 24, 2011)

nadaa16 That'll work. As long as it's not the butter flavor, it's all good.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2011)

nadaa16 Those are not the same ingredients as on the Crisco...what's up with the beef tallow? I wouldn't use it.

Here's a pic I took of the back of my Crisco:


----------



## foxee (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe I spoke too soon - I thought generic shortening was the same as the Crisco brand.  Isn't tallow used to make soap?


----------



## WyrdWay (Dec 25, 2011)

foxee said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon - I thought generic shortening was the same as the Crisco brand.  Isn't tallow used to make soap?



Yep and other things, its the beef fat Mcdonalds used to use for their frys in the 90s and earlier.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies! Yeah the beef thing was throwing me off as well. I don't eat red meat so it would be weird to use in my hair. so ill just have to wait until the stores open back up to experience the wonderful that is crisco! Thank you guys again,.and happy holidays to you all! 
Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Ladies!  Quick question.  I'm trying to gear up for my HYH reveal this Saturday.  Have any of you ladies tried using the Crisco in a rollerset?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 28, 2011)

I used Crisco to flat iron my daughter's hair today and it came out lovely! Normally her hair reverts the minute I've finished flat ironing it but with Crisco, she's experienced minimal reversion and a brilliant shine! Yep, it's a keeper!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I tried Crisco for my flat iron on Saturday and it came out wonderfully! So glad I tried it; I will be using this every time from now on. I'm just adding some info that may be useful. I paid 3 something at Stop 'n Shop for the small can. The ingredients are the same as what KCcurly showed. I used Chi Silk Infusion and grapeseed oil underneath. My hair was blowdried first and then the Crisco was applied while being flat ironed. It was flat ironed on 378 degrees, I believe. There was no smoke, no smell, no crackling or popping. My hair is much straighter than it would be if I hadn't used the Crisco. On Sunday, I had a part in a play at my church, my hair was out and it did get noticeably bigger. I also got caught in rain drizzles Sunday night and my scarf slid off while I was sleeping (I have a satin pillowcase but I sleep crazy). I haven't touched up at all and today is day 5. YAY for Crisco!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 4, 2012)

LaVgirl I really enjoyed my results too.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 4, 2012)

I am going to have to try this the next time i flatiron


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 7, 2012)

So I flat ironed my hair with crisco (on roller set hair) before christmas and it came out nicely- straighter than usual and lasted longer with great shine. The crisco also seemed to moisturize my strands for some reason.

The second time I did it my hair is definitely not as shiny, and my hair seems to be dryer. I'm finding broken hairs all over the sink and on one side my ends are bushy and very damaged. My hair also feels "hard" with multiple strands clumping together although I clarified and made sure to get any residue out to ensure lighter hair. I don't know if it's the crisco making it do this or not. I do know I think I flat ironed on 390-400 the first time and I think the flat iron was a little higher this time around. This is the only difference I can think of. I only used a small "swipe".  

Anyone else notice damage the second time? Also does anyone think the crisco will damage your flat iron? I have a CHI.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 14, 2012)

I want to try Crisco on my twist outs / braid outs, I'm hoping it will help prevent shrinkage for me in humid climates.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Aug 12, 2013)

Old thread...just curious, anyone with a relaxer using crisco to seal?  If so, does it weigh your hair down?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2013)

I was looking for this thread. Thank you for bumping this.


----------

